# wake up ottawa!!!



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

why is this still here?
it will be an amazing guitar amp








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

He wants $100 to ship it


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Half price ans 20 more watts on the Left Coast

Royal PA 150 - $75 Firm


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Are these special? Never heard of it.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

IMO you can't have 100 watts with only two 6L6, and 120 watts with the one on west coast ?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

zztomato said:


> Are these special? Never heard of it.


I told my amp tech buddy and he bought it. He said it was made by Garnet, and is like a Stencil.


----------

